# Lancaster Warm-Up Shoot



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ill be there again this year and I'm bringing a truck load with me. Had a blast last year.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Planning on being there too. Will be a nice warm up for LAS


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

uh oh. I heard Terry might be coming out of retirement!!!!


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

LOL...I dont know about all that. Just needed a little break is all. I'll do well to hit the bail at this point!


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

You're not fooling anyone. Ill make sure to have my stuff right!!! You bringing Doug?


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

I'll show up and knock the dust off anyway. I'm looking forward to getting back on the line. Yeah he's suppose to be coming, gonna get that new rig of his tuned up, this will be a nice shoot to break it in on.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Let me know how many are coming and what line time you want.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Once we figure out who all is coming. Ill give ya a shout. Really looking forward to ya'lls shoot.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

You boys in eastern Va might as well just mail me your entry fee and I'll distribute the monies to team GreenTop! Unless you LIKE hand delivering _your _money to it's new owners in which case we will see you there.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Team Greentop? Do ya'll even shoot? Wait are you claiming Rodger also?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

superdean00 said:


> Team Greentop? Do ya'll even shoot? Wait are you claiming Rodger also?


We have him on the Practice Squad. I think he'll eventually work his way into to the starting rotation. :becky:


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Dern, no kidding though ya'll do have some really good shooters.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> You boys in eastern Va might as well just mail me your entry fee and I'll distribute the monies to team GreenTop! Unless you LIKE hand delivering _your _money to it's new owners in which case we will see you there.


Boy, the more things change, the more they never change. (my version of a worn out cliche)


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I think I'll be heading your way Saturday! At the moment I'm not sure when I can shoot.


----------

